# Olivia Munn!!!



## paddock (Jul 24, 2012)

Just read a story about her where she admitted to having anxiety problems. I finally told my parents about my problems with it last week, and I've been feeling a little....weird. I don't really know how to describe it, but I've just been feeling crappy and I don't know if it was such a good idea to say anything. But the fact that she was able to come out and tell people makes me feel a little better, so now I have another reason to love her. Not that I really needed any more.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ya, her and Emma Stone both! Very attractive girls. Goes to show that not ever famous person out there is extremely extroverted and completely happy!


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

Great and maybe more people can become aware of SAD. I already liked Olivia Munn. she >>>


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I read that!!! She has trich with her eyelashes too!!! It's kind of relieving to hear that someone in the star world has it, but I also wish that she and everyone else who has it didn't have to go through it. Still, that was brave of her.


----------



## dragons09 (Nov 18, 2008)

I watched her on AOTS for the time she was there and the show isn't the same with her and Kevin gone


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

Just another reason to love Olivia Munn


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow, great to hear. Along with the social anxiety thing, I'd heard she liked the nerd and geek crowds because they were always nice to her when she was the new kid in school. And now she's part of the geek/gaming crew herself. Awesome.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

Unfortunately both Olivia and Kevin are gone. So is Adam Sessler, I believe. I don't even have a reason to watch it now.


----------



## TJenkins602 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, this is refreshing. Usually, whenever I read about Olivia Munn in forums, it is usually hateful. They list all the reason they hate her, I mean, damn. People were talking about her as if she was Hitler. I find her fun to watch, personally.

I personally love Olivia.

You'll pull through Olivia. I did. Just whatever you do, don't read the IMDB forums. They will give you a break down.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, she would have been one of the last people I would have guessed that suffers from social anxiety.


----------



## AndrewZ (Jul 17, 2012)

Keirbott said:


> Unfortunately both Olivia and Kevin are gone. So is Adam Sessler, I believe. I don't even have a reason to watch it now.


that whole channel went down the crapper


----------

